# 05 rincon water pump seals



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

im looking for some part #'s for the mechanical seal and the oil seal for the water pump on a 2005 rincon. i have looked for two hours :hmmm:now and haven't found anything.. i can find all the parts diagrams but it only shows the o rings :thinking: even the service manual says replace the seal but i need part #'s to do that any ideas would be greatly appreciated .....


----------

